
HP just bought a $1B startup for $650M - edblarney
http://www.businessinsider.com/hp-enterprise-buys-simplivity-2017-1
======
pinewurst
[https://twitter.com/DoronKempel/status/821467965166010368](https://twitter.com/DoronKempel/status/821467965166010368)

